# 1/25/16 - Trout setup vs Bull Red.



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I launched around 1300 into a stiff east wind. I knew tide would be way out and I was hoping the fish would be staging next to the flats. 

I didn't fish long but I did hook into this 21" Trout.









As I poked around an area I decided I would break out the soft plastics. A few casts later the lure gets hammered and off we go.

35" and 16 lbs. 









I appreciate all of the votes for last months Salt Strong tournament. It's the end of the month again and it's a close race for the "Strongest Catch" category. Currently, the Striper I posted is losing to an 18" Trout!

If you guys could take the time to register and vote, I would be thankful. The winner of the "Strongest Catch" category wins a Grizzly cooler. It's completely free! 

Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Way to get it done Nick...very nice


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice bull.
I've not caught much off that shoreline.
impressive!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey, I voted you're in 1st place now on salt strong.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Hey, I voted you're in 1st place now on salt strong.



Thanks, Bruce!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexliz13 (Nov 8, 2015)

Just gave you my vote!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice trout and bull red. :thumbsup:


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I just wanted to thank everyone again for the votes. I have the lead for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Post a link Nick and I'll vote for ya

Nice fish by the way!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job brother!!! Quality fish!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Chris V said:


> Post a link Nick and I'll vote for ya
> 
> Nice fish by the way!


Hey Chris,

The link to the Striper is below. You have to register before you can vote, if it's to much of a hassle it's no big deal!

http://www.saltstrong.com/strong-angler/9957/

-Nick


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Voted!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Chris V said:


> Voted!



Thanks, Chris.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

Dang. Nice! What # line do you use on your rods for the braid and leader?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

testoner said:


> Dang. Nice! What # line do you use on your rods for the braid and leader?



Main line: 20 lb. Power Pro. 
Leader: 20 lb. Berkley Vanish.
Connection: Albright. 

Opinions:

I typically use either 20 or 30 lb. braid on all of my small inshore baitcasters. The thicker line allows for better line management and prevents the line from digging into the line on the spoil when a big fish makes a long run. 

I use to only use 12 lb. Fluorocarbon but I believe 20 lb. creates a better loop knot. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Voted


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

azevedo16 said:


> Voted



Awesome! Thank you very much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I wanted to thank everyone for registering and voting for me during January. I ended up winning the Grizzly 20. Thanks again!

This month they are giving away a $200 spinning rod for the best catch. Anyone could win!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Congrats Nick!
So for those of us that just registered to vote for you...we're now your competitor?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Of course. It's a free tournament. You just need to post a picture with the Salt Strong logo in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

